# 00932 - Electric Window Motor; Drivers Side - Window Doesn't open.



## twotech (Dec 11, 2011)

VW Jetta 06 2.5L manufactured in 06 2005. Please see the autoscan below. Driver's side window doesn't open. Tried dissembling the door panel and reconnecting/inspecting wires. Window motor just makes a ticking noise but nothing happens. Tried resetting the DTC, didn't help. 

Any suggestions? Should I just get a new window motor? They are pretty expensive. 


```
Thursday,16,August,2012,17:55:14:41828 
 VCDS Version: Release 11.11.3 (x64) 
 Data version: 20120401 
  
  
  
 -------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
 -------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
  
  
 Chassis Type: 1K0 
 Scan: 01 03 08 09 0F 15 16 17 19 25 42 44 46 52 56 62 72 
  
 VIN: ###   Mileage: 100440km/62410miles 
  
 00-Steering Angle Sensor -- Status: OK 0000 
 01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000 
 03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000 
 08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000 
 09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000 
 0F-Digital Radio -- Status: OK 0000 
 15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000 
 16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000 
 17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000 
 19-CAN Gateway -- Status: Malfunction 0010 
 25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000 
 42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: Malfunction 0010 
 44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000 
 46-Central Conv. -- Status: Malfunction 0010 
 52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000 
 56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000 
 62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000 
 72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000 
   
 ------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
 Address 01: Engine        Labels: 06A-906-032-BGP.lbl 
    Part No SW: 07K 906 032 P    HW: Hardware No  
    Component: 2.5l R5/4V      G   UM04   
    Revision: --------    Serial number: VWZ7Z0E2285781 
    Coding: 0000001 
    Shop #: WSC 00001 000 00000 
    VCID: 36691F7B415C5C9 
  
 No fault code found. 
 Readiness: 0000 0000 
  
 ------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
 Address 03: ABS Brakes        Labels: 1K0-907-379-MK60-F.lbl 
    Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 Q    HW: 1K0 907 379 Q 
    Component: ESP FRONT MK60      0102   
    Revision: 00T12001     
    Coding: 0021122 
    Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000 
    VCID: 408579A31398E29 
  
 No fault code found. 
  
 ------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
 Address 08: Auto HVAC        Labels: 1K0-820-047.lbl 
    Part No: 1K0 820 047 DL 
    Component: Climatic PQ35   090 0505   
    Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000 
    VCID: 71E3EC6768B23B1 
  
 No fault code found. 
  
 ------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
 Address 09: Cent. Elect.        Labels: 3C0-937-049-23-M.lbl 
    Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 D    HW: 3C0 937 049 D 
    Component: Bordnetz-SG     H37 1002   
    Revision: 00H37000    Serial number: 00000000104355 
    Coding: 14058E234004180000140000001400000008730B5C 
    Shop #: WSC 03745 444 69892 
    VCID: 2A513B0B85E4089 
  
    Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K1 955 119 B  Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB 
    Component: Wischer VW350  012  0401   
    Coding: 00065493 
    Shop #: WSC 03745   
  
 No fault code found. 
  
 ------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
 Address 0F: Digital Radio        Labels: 8E0-035-593-XM.lbl 
    Part No SW: 8E0 035 593 E    HW: 8E0 035 593 E 
    Component: SDAR XM         H03 0060   
    Revision: 00000000    Serial number: AUZ4Z7E0025007 
    Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000 
    VCID: 2B5F3E0F8A1E111 
  
 No fault code found. 
  
 ------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
 Address 15: Airbags        Labels: 1K0-909-605.lbl 
    Part No SW: 1K0 909 605 E    HW: 1K0 909 605 E 
    Component: 1S AIRBAG VW8R  024 6300   
    Revision: 03024000    Serial number: 0037KD02F02J   
    Coding: 0012627 
    Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000 
    VCID: 2E59371BB90C649 
  
    Part No: 1K0 959 339 B 
    Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 006 0003 
  
 No fault code found. 
  
 ------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
 Address 16: Steering wheel        Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY8.lbl 
    Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 AH    HW: 1K0 953 549 AH 
    Component: J0527           034 0070   
    Coding: 0000021 
    Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000 
    VCID: 78F5D1430BC86A9 
  
 No fault code found. 
  
 ------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
 Address 17: Instruments        Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-17.lbl 
    Part No: 1K0 920 952 C 
    Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT 3HL 1012   
    Coding: 0023203 
    Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000 
    VCID: 2A513B0B85E4089 
  
 No fault code found. 
  
 ------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
 Address 19: CAN Gateway        Labels: 1K0-907-530.lbl 
    Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 F    HW: 1K0 907 951  
    Component: Gateway         H10 0120   
    Revision:   H10       Serial number: 28001054218C62 
    Coding: 3D3F0360071002 
    Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000 
    VCID: 2A513B0B85E4089 
  
 1 Fault Found: 
 00470 - Combination comfort Databus in Single Wire  
             011 - Open Circuit 
              Freeze Frame: 
                     Fault Status: 01101011 
                     Fault Priority: 3 
                     Fault Frequency: 254 
                     Reset counter: 132 
                     Mileage: 94554 km 
                     Time Indication: 0 
                     Date: 2000.00.00 
                     Time: 00:02:14 
  
  
 ------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
 Address 25: Immobilizer        Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-25.clb 
    Part No: 1K0 920 952 C 
    Component: IMMO            3HL 1012   
    Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000 
    VCID: 2A513B0B85E4089 
  
 No fault code found. 
  
 ------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
 Address 42: Door Elect, Driver        Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN2.lbl 
    Part No: 1K0 959 701 K 
    Component: Tuer-SG         024 2339   
    Coding: 0001269 
    Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000 
    VCID: 36691F7B415C5C9 
  
 2 Faults Found: 
 00932 - Electric Window Motor; Drivers Side (V147)  
             012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit 
 01034 - Electric Window Thermal Protection Active; Driver  
             000 -  -  - Intermittent 
  
 ------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
 Address 44: Steering Assist        Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb 
    Part No: 1K1 909 144 J 
    Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.5   D04 1606   
    Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000 
    VCID: 3261236BAD34409 
  
 No fault code found. 
  
 ------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
 Address 46: Central Conv.        Labels: 1K0-959-433-MIN.clb 
    Part No: 1K0 959 433 AF 
    Component:    KSG              0401   
    Coding: 137803083F3F058F880F048051A0 
    Shop #: WSC 00066 123 12345 
    VCID: 74EDE57317A00E9 
  
    Component:   Sounder n.mounted      
  
    Component:       NGS n.mounted      
  
    Component:      IRUE n.mounted      
  
 1 Fault Found: 
 00470 - Combination comfort Databus in Single Wire  
             011 - Open Circuit 
  
 ------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
 Address 52: Door Elect, Pass.        Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN2.lbl 
    Part No: 1K0 959 702 K 
    Component: Tuer-SG         024 2339   
    Coding: 0001269 
    Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000 
    VCID: 3777127F4656A51 
  
 No fault code found. 
  
 ------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
 Address 56: Radio        Labels: 1K0-035-1xx-56.lbl 
    Part No SW: 1K0 035 180 C    HW: 1K0 035 180 C 
    Component: Radio DE2       011 0014   
    Revision: 00011000    Serial number: VWZ4Z7E2026874 
    Coding: 0040400 
    Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000 
    VCID: 2045D923F3D8C29 
  
 No fault code found. 
  
 ------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
 Address 62: Door, Rear Left        Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN2.lbl 
    Part No: 1K0 959 703 D 
    Component: Tuer-SG         021 2416   
    Coding: 0000144 
    Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000 
    VCID: 31632C67A8327B1 
  
 No fault code found. 
  
 ------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
 Address 72: Door, Rear Right        Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN2.lbl 
    Part No: 1K0 959 704 D 
    Component: Tuer-SG         021 2416   
    Coding: 0000144 
    Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000 
    VCID: 3261236BAD34409 
  
 No fault code found. 
  
 End   ---------------------------------------------------------------------
```


----------



## Spacewalker (Nov 23, 2009)

You can disasembly window motor (have look to the gear box) and try to move by hand rotor. If working , connect to wires and try to open/close window. If working also , *put-it-back* to the door and try to move window. 
Look like motor is faulty, or window jack is stiff


----------

